# Die Walkure Scala Live NOW!



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Hi guys,

Just to let you know, for those of you who have Mezzo - there is a live broadcast of Die Walkure from La Scala with Barenboim. It started about 10min ago.

Enjoy!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Mezzo? What is Mezzo?


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Its a TV channel.

Shame if you missed it, was quite spectacular.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> Its a TV channel.
> 
> Shame if you missed it, was quite spectacular.


Damn. You guys in Europe are so much better served with your TV channels... Here we barely get a Met performance every three months on public television... while you have the BBC and all those gorgeous cultural channels.

At least I have the Barenboim Ring on DVD, but it's still sitting on my unwatched pile.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Oh goodness Almaviva, you have such a large unwatched pile, I think you need not worry about finding operas on TV


----------



## scytheavatar (Aug 27, 2009)

Does it feature any more lame-***, second rate ballets? That killed the Scala Rheingold for me.


----------

